# Alaskan grizzlies ain't nuthin' to fuck with!!



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's a post about some record grizzly bear being shot by a US forest service in Alaska. 

(Pictures in the original article)

He was deer hunting last week when the large grizzly charged him from 
about 50 yards away. The guy emptied his 7mm Magnum semi-automatic 
rifle into the bear and it dropped a few feet from him. The big bear was 
still alive so the hunter reloaded and shot it several times in the head. 

The bear was just over one thousand six hundred pounds. It stood 
12' 6' high at the shoulder, 14' to the top of his head. It is the 
largest grizzly bear ever recorded in the world. 

The Alaska Fish and Wildlife Commission did not let him keep it as a trophy, of course; but the bear will be stuffed and mounted, and placed on display at the Anchorage airport to remind tourists of the risks involved in the wild. 

Analyzing contents of the bears stomach, the Fish and Wildlife Commission established the bear had killed at least two humans in the past 72 hours, including a hiker missing two days prior to the bear's own death. 

Backtracking from where the bear had originated, the US Forest Service 
found the hiker's emptied 38-caliber pistol. Not far from the pistol was 
the remains of the hiker. The other body has not been found.

Although the hiker fired six shots and managed to hit the grizzly with four 
(that the Service ultimately retrieved, along with twelve 7mm slugs, 
inside the bear's body), it only wounded the bear and probably angered 
it immensely. 

Think about this :

If you are an average size man, you would be level with the bear's navel 
when he stood upright. The bear would look you in the eye when it walked on all fours! To give additional perspective, this bear, standing on its hind legs, could walk up to an average single story house and look over the roof; or stand beside a two story house and look in the upper 
bedroom windows.

NOTE:
I would like to point out that the Padres at San Antonio Mission in California had a plaster cast of a bear's foot the was 14" across and a tracing on parchment that was 16" across, which would make it bigger than this bear. JB


----------



## Sm4L27NMD (Dec 30, 2016)

fuck...


----------



## Sm4L27NMD (Dec 30, 2016)

also the story is fake. real pictures but not real story. its clsoe to the truth but not quite true. still that bear is fucking huge. real bear is like 10'6 i believe.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 31, 2016)

Woops! I really need to check my sources! Still a fucking massive beast. Not to be fucked with ahaha


----------



## Haystack (Dec 31, 2016)

I've had a run in with a bear while I was out on the road. Although it wasn't a grizzly, I consider myself lucky to have escaped without being harmed. You defiantly have to be extra careful if you're in bear country.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 31, 2016)

We used to just throw snowballs or empties at em.....they're really softies at heart. at least the blackbears.

It's a pastime to go to the local dump and watch em. Ever seen dump bears before???? They eat anything and everything. We saw one once that was dragging a shredded up tarp hanging from its ass......I got dared to go and pull the tarp from its ass. Luckily, I hadn't had _that _much to drink yet!


----------



## Sm4L27NMD (Dec 31, 2016)

@WanderLost Radical nah man its all good. the story isnt as scary but that was still a huge ass bear. and bears are still apex predators. top of the food chain kind of shit. Ive never had a real run in with a bear. but i do remember the grizzlyman story....that was sad. even though he was stupid.


----------



## Grubblin (Dec 31, 2016)

Neither is the Wu Tang Clan. WU TANG!


----------



## Sm4L27NMD (Dec 31, 2016)

WU TANG!!!!!!!


----------



## rambleON (Mar 4, 2017)

amazing


----------



## DrewSTNY (Mar 4, 2017)

Even though the story above is not real, the actual encounter was quite heart punding - 

https://www.adn.com/wildlife/article/debunking-1600-pound-man-eating-grizzly-alaska/2013/05/11/

https://www.bear.org/website/bear-pages/black-bear/myths-a-misconceptions/175-internet-hoax.html

Can you imagine having a bear walk up to you where you couldn't get a shot off that would gaurantee to either kill it or make it go away??? Those guys must've had to change their shorts a few times that day.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 4, 2017)

I got charged by a bear in arkansaw...it veered off after I pissed myself. Didn't like tainted meat I guess


----------



## rambleON (Mar 11, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I got charged by a bear in arkansaw...it veered off after I pissed myself. Didn't like tainted meat I guess


Hardy hard hat
I'd give you reddit gold but um we're not on reddit
EDIT: stoopid phone, that was suppose to say 'hardy har har' LoL
Technology is evil


----------

